# MongoDB vs. andere DBs



## PollerJava (9. Apr 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei eine Software zu schreiben und bin am überlegen welche DB ich nehme.
Ich hab bis jetzt immer mit Oracle oder MSSQL gearbeitet, will es aber jetzt mit MongoDB veruchen.

Gehostet soll das ganze auf Cloud Foundry werden.
Meine Frage wär jetzt, wie ihr das machen würdet? Gibt es MongoDB auch in Embedded Form - fürdet Ihr eine embedded DB für produktiv verwenden und wie wäre da das Backup zu machen.

Wär euch dankbar für Tips/Hinweise in diese Richtung.

BG
Poller


----------

